

Buying Sea Salt? You Might Be a Sucker. - twampss
http://teddziuba.com/2009/01/buying-sea-salt-you-might-be-a.html

======
oakmac
No serious chef would ever claim that sea salt has a discernible taste from
regular salt; it's the texture that matters. I have certain dishes where I
will only use sea salt and other dishes where it doesn't matter.

The iodine issue is true, although you would have to go out of your way to get
iodine deficiency living in any 1st world country.

~~~
tallanvor
Yeah, when you use sea salt, you're not using it everywhere, usually just at
the end for presentation - otherwise it's just going to dissolve anyway, so
there's no point in using it elsewhere.

And as you mentioned, getting enough iodine isn't that difficult, especially
given the amount of salt in most of what we eat, and the ability to get enough
with some yogurt, cheese, and eating fish regularly. Besides, if you think you
aren't getting enough iodine, just start watching for a goiter! :)

------
gravitycop
Ted says:

 _You can buy 4 pounds of standard issue table salt for $5.37 on the internet.
Alternatively, I've seen 4 ounces of sea salt for sale for $2.39. That's a
markup of roughly 712%._

Sea salt is 5 pounds for $3, here: <http://www.herbco.com/c-184-salt.aspx>

~~~
brl
It's not like salt is an expensive luxury item to begin with. What are you
going to do with 4 pounds of salt? You shouldn't be consuming more than about
half a gram of raw salt a day anyways.

------
fragmede
The author states there is no metric of quality, "other than not mixed with
dirt and glass shards", but then goes on to state that sea salt lacking iodine
is a reason to choose one over the other. Does anyone else have an issue with
that?

------
numair
Um yeah, and telling other people how to live their lives makes you appear SO
intelligent and mature!

